# This should make alot of people happy!



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

With the new update F1, there is no more nag screen when watching a pre-recorded show if you lose sat signal on 1 or both tuners.

So now in a storm you can watch TV without the NAG. I know a lot complained about this in the past.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hopefully we can get that "feature" on the HR20 also!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LockMD said:


> With the new update F1, there is no more nag screen when watching a pre-recorded show if you lose sat signal on 1 or both tuners.
> 
> So now in a storm you can watch TV without the NAG. I know a lot complained about this in the past.


How did you test that? (Seriously)


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How did you test that? (Seriously)


While watching live tv, I unplugged sat 2 got the nag, started a pre-recorded show nag disappeared. To take it one step further while the same pre-recorded show is playing I unplugged sat 1 (at this time both sat feeds are disconnected) the pre-recorded show continues to play with NO nags.

On the downside, seems trick play is lagging now. Mainly jump back. While slipping when I hit jump back it continues to FF for 1 to 2 secs.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

now where are the limit increases?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Hopefully we can get that "feature" on the HR20 also!


Agree, I too would like to see this in the HR20. But I am not happy with the slower response the jump back button has taken on. We need another 'fix for the fix'


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How did you test that? (Seriously)





LockMD said:


> While watching live tv, I unplugged sat 2 got the nag, started a pre-recorded show nag disappeared. To take it one step further while the same pre-recorded show is playing I unplugged sat 1 (at this time both sat feeds are disconnected) the pre-recorded show continues to play with NO nags.
> 
> On the downside, seems trick play is lagging now. Mainly jump back. While slipping when I hit jump back it continues to FF for 1 to 2 secs.


Have you, Earl or anybody else tried and confirm this works for them as well?


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

that was annoying in during rainy weather


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

LockMD said:


> While watching live tv, I unplugged sat 2 got the nag, started a pre-recorded show nag disappeared. To take it one step further while the same pre-recorded show is playing I unplugged sat 1 (at this time both sat feeds are disconnected) the pre-recorded show continues to play with NO nags.
> 
> On the downside, seems trick play is lagging now. Mainly jump back. While slipping when I hit jump back it continues to FF for 1 to 2 secs.


Can you test it while watching the show (before removing either cable).

I don't like that it doesn't warn you at all while you where watching the show. I don't like the nagging but I like to know if there is a change in the tuner stats so I can know if I need to reschudule something. With no notice at all that's not good (the nagging wasn't good either).


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Can you test it while watching the show (before removing either cable)


Okay, I will try this tonight and get back to you.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

While watching a recording, I removed sat 2 feed. There was no notification. I only saw a note about it if I went to live tv.

I also am recording from sat 1 (while watching live you have the nag) if you rewind and watch from the buffer even as much as a jump back (4 secs?) the nag goes away. When the recording was done I went to play it to see if it recorded the nag and it did not.

Downside as you mentioned if you are watching something from my playlist it will not inform you of a signal loss. Upside, at least in bad weather we can watch tv (a recording) without the nag.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Can you test it while watching the show (before removing either cable).
> 
> I don't like that it doesn't warn you at all while you where watching the show. I don't like the nagging but I like to know if there is a change in the tuner stats so I can know if I need to reschudule something. With no notice at all that's not good (the nagging wasn't good either).


We should admit, we are a tuff crowd. I recall reading multiple threads of us asking D* to not disturb the playback during rain fade. Now we will complain that they did :nono2:


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Vitor said:


> We should admit, we are a tuff crowd. I recall reading multiple threads of us asking D* to not disturb the playback during rain fade. Now we will complain that they did :nono2:


Everyone will never be 100% satisfied. I for one am happy with this addition. Although, I've not lost reception due to weather YET. Nice to know I am able to watch a movie during a down pure and see the whole screen with no nags. Hats off to D* on this one.

Now just fix the slowness and lag to the trick play's that 10F1 has brought and I will be 100% happy with this box.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

LockMD said:


> While watching a recording, I removed sat 2 feed. There was no notification. I only saw a note about it if I went to live tv.
> 
> I also am recording from sat 1 (while watching live you have the nag) if you rewind and watch from the buffer even as much as a jump back (4 secs?) the nag goes away. When the recording was done I went to play it to see if it recorded the nag and it did not.
> 
> Downside as you mentioned if you are watching something from my playlist it will not inform you of a signal loss. Upside, at least in bad weather we can watch tv (a recording) without the nag.


Thanks for testing that. That sucks. They fixed it and broke it.



Vitor said:


> We should admit, we are a tuff crowd. I recall reading multiple threads of us asking D* to not disturb the playback during rain fade. Now we will complain that they did :nono2:


Actully I had brought this point up before they made the change because I knew they where going to mess it up like this. I know 100% that the UTV gave you the message when the statis of the tuners changed and then you could hit ok to get the message to go away again untill the statis changed. I'm pretty sure this is what Tivo does too. I don't understand why they couldn't stick with what works. Now I'm not going to have any idea that a recording was messed up (since I hardly ever watch live TV) and will miss my chance to try to record a recording at a later date (because I sometimes don't watch something till next week and I could have, if I got the message I could have reschulded the record).


----------

